# recrutement utilisateurs Apple TV - urgent



## agencedesconsommateurs (19 Septembre 2009)

L'*Agence des Consommateurs*, société d'étude marketing, souhaite rencontrer des utilisateurs d'Apple TV lors d'une interview à domicile (Paris uniquement) d'une durée de deux heures, dont les échanges, gardés confidentiels, apporteraient davantage de* compréhension des usages et perspectives de la TV via IP*.

Cette participation sera bien sûr *dédommagée *(montant communiqué par mail), mais demande avant tout une *envie de témoigner* et d'échanger sur ce sujet.

Merci de répondre ce we si possible par mail, avec *âge, situation familiale, et mention de votre FAI, équipement TV et informatique*. Vous serez recontactés très rapidement.


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2009)

Si vous m'offrez une AppleTV, je veux bien ensuite témoigner sur l'usage que j'en ferai.


----------



## [ Rork ] (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour "agencedesconsommateurs".
Si tu connais l'Apple TV (qui n'est pas ce que l'on peut appeler un carton commercial et qui reste anecdotique par chez nous), c'est que tu dois être missionné par Apple. Tu as un ordre de mission à nous présenter?


----------



## lupito (21 Novembre 2009)

Votre enquete est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
Possesseur d'un Apple Tv depuis peu , vous pouvez le contacter si besoin au 06 23 90 27 93 stephane


----------



## sushi13 (21 Novembre 2009)

j aimerai bien participer mais je suis sur le 64


----------

